# [Borland C++] Kalender erstellen



## meilon (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir eine Konsolenanwendung bauen, die nach Eingabe von Monat und Jahr ein Kalenderblatt des jeweiligen Monates ausgibt.

Mein Problem dabei ist, wie ich herausfinde, welcher Wochentag der 1. des Monates hat und wieviele Tage der Monat hat.
Habe soetwas schon einmal mit PHP gemacht, da gibt es fertige Kalenderfunktionen. Wie sieht das mit C++ aus? Habe da bisher ctime gefunden, aber das scheint kein Datum anzunehmen sondern nur die aktuelle Zeit/Datum wiederzugeben.

Kann mir da jemand ein wenig helfen?

MfG
meilon


----------



## Marschal (15. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich habe ziehmlcih das gleiche vor..(http://www.tutorials.de/forum/borland-cbuilder-und-vcl/313481-kalender.html)
Ich häte ne idde/hilfe. Man kann irgendwie aus dem Zeitstempel durch funktionen und rechnungen ein Kalenderblatt erstellen. Habe selbst leider noch KP wie man das machen könnte.

..aber imerhin ises ne idee

mfg Marschal


----------



## meilon (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mein Problem schon vor langer Zeit gelöst, hast Glück, dass ich meine Threads mit sofortiger Benachrichtigung abonniert habe 

So, nun zu deinem Problem (ich habs ja nimma ):

Du musst rechnen lassen. Denn du weißt ja, an welchem Tag mal der Montag der Erste war. Von da an musst du zu deinem Datum zählen lassen und dadurch weißt du dann, welcher Wochentag der erste deines gewählten Monates ist. Reicht dir das erstmal als Info?

Gruß
meilon

PS: Nicht meinen Membertitel klauen


----------



## Marschal (15. Mai 2008)

oh ja^^ da steht ja 2007 hm john wars auch wayne

...im kopf hate ich mir das auch schon so überlegt aber wie mache ich das den in ne "rechnug"?

vllt, da du das ja hast, köntest du mir mal deine lösung schciken? könnt ich mir das selbst angucken, was und wie dus gemacht hast

mfg


----------



## meilon (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich dir gleich den Code geben würde, wäre das ja langweilig  Ich habe aber mal mein Struktogramm hochgeladen, viel Spaß beim entziffern 

Gruß
meilon


----------



## Marschal (15. Mai 2008)

schau ich mir ma an jez^^ also ich mein ima: warum was neues erfinden, wen es schon jemand vor dir gemacht hat darauf meinen die lehrer aber imer: dan könnt ich ja die klausuren schreiben. naja..egal^^ danke erstmal schlieslich is ja nen lereffekt dabei

mfg


----------



## Marschal (15. Mai 2008)

aaa^^ ich komm nicht klar mit deinem stuktogram die dinger mochte ich noch nie^^ kannst du nicht bitte einfach den ausschit aus dem quelltext hovhladen? da blickt man imerhin durch


----------

